# Adaptec 2420sa SATA II Controller

## nizar

Hi,

I have adaptec 2420sa SATA II controller, it's configured and working with raid 5EE.

Kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 / drive aacraid for adapec cards.

lspci

```

04:03.0 RAID bus controller: Adaptec AAC-RAID (Rocket) (rev 02)

```

/proc/sys/dev/scsi/ contains only logging_level 

Any chances to have raid status somewhere in /proc? 

Currently there's nothing about the raid status in the proc file system!

TIA

----------

## nizar

 *nizar wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I have adaptec 2420sa STAT II controler, it's configured and working with raid 5EE.
> 
> Kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 / drive aacraid for adapec cards.
> ...

 

Answering my self...

arcconf, utility from adaptec, does a great job.

it's possible to get status/config, simulate hard-drive failure and do other maintenance operations on the controller.

It's on the CD comes with the controller, in rpm, converting with rpm2targz, install lib-compat for the utility to work.

```

./arcconf getconfig 1

Controllers found: 1

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Controller information

----------------------------------------------------------------------

   Controller Status                   : OK

   Channel description                 : SATA

   Controller Model                    : 2420SA

   Controller Serial Number            : 4fc309

   BIOS Version                        : 5.1-0 (8373)

   Firmware Version                    : 5.1-0 (8373)

   Driver Version                      : 1.1-5 (2409)

   Physical Slot                       : 2

   Copyback enabled                    : No

   Background consistency check enabled: No

   Defunct disk drive count            : 0

   Logical devices/Failed/Degraded     : 1/0/0

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Logical device information

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Logical device number 1

   Logical device name                 : adaptec2420sa

   Status of logical device            : Optimal

   RAID level                          : 5EE

   Size                                : 953590 MB

   Read cache status                   : Enabled

   Write cache status                  : Write back (WB)

   Number of chunks                    : 4

   Stripe-unit size                    : 256 KB

   Stripe order (Channel,Device)       : 0,0 0,1 0,2 DDD 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Physical device information

----------------------------------------------------------------------

   Channel #0:

      Transfer Speed                   : SATA 3.0 Gb/s

      Device #0

         Device is a Hard drive

         State                         : Online

         Transfer Speed                : SATA 3.0 Gb/s

         Vendor                        : WDC WD50

         Model                         : 00YS-01MPB

         Firmware                      : 07.0

         Serial number                 :     W -DMWNA1U740908

         Size                          : 476940 MB

         Write Cache                   : Unknown

         FRU                           : 

         S.M.A.R.T.                    : No

      Device #1

         Device is a Hard drive

         State                         : Online

         Transfer Speed                : SATA 3.0 Gb/s

         Vendor                        : WDC WD50

         Model                         : 00YS-01MPB

         Firmware                      : 07.0

         Serial number                 :     W -DMWNA1U747871

         Size                          : 476940 MB

         Write Cache                   : Unknown

         FRU                           : 

         S.M.A.R.T.                    : No

      Device #2

         Device is a Hard drive

         State                         : Online

         Transfer Speed                : SATA 3.0 Gb/s

         Vendor                        : WDC WD50

         Model                         : 00YS-01MPB

         Firmware                      : 07.0

         Serial number                 :     W -DMWNA1U741986

         Size                          : 476940 MB

         Write Cache                   : Unknown

         FRU                           : 

         S.M.A.R.T.                    : No

      Device #3

         Device is a Hard drive

         State                         : Hot Spare

         Transfer Speed                : SATA 3.0 Gb/s

         Vendor                        : WDC WD50

         Model                         : 00YS-01MPB

         Firmware                      : 07.0

         Serial number                 :     W -DMWNA1U744910

         Size                          : 476940 MB

         Write Cache                   : Unknown

         FRU                           : 

         S.M.A.R.T.                    : No

Command completed successfully.

```

----------

## elestedt

 *nizar wrote:*   

>  *nizar wrote:*   Hi,
> 
> I have adaptec 2420sa STAT II controler, it's configured and working with raid 5EE.
> 
> Kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 / drive aacraid for adapec cards.
> ...

 

How did you get them tools to work? I've never been able to get the manager to work. I have the SATA I version of that card.

----------

## nizar

 *elestedt wrote:*   

>  *nizar wrote:*    *nizar wrote:*   Hi,
> 
> I have adaptec 2420sa STAT II controler, it's configured and working with raid 5EE.
> 
> Kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 / drive aacraid for adapec cards.
> ...

 

I don't know about their SATA I controllers, as I wrote

converted the rpm with rpm2targz, installed lib-compat(in portage) for the utility to work.

Make sure 'legacy /proc/scsi support' is enabled in the kernel under

```

Device Drivers -> SCSI device support

```

Good luck.

----------

## John R. Graham

I couldn't find an ebuild for installing aarconf so I've made one. (First time I've worked with the rpm eclass.) Hope to have it in Sunrise soon in case there's any interest.

- John

----------

